# Wild Parking in Pembrokeshire



## Flash500 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi 
I have just joined this site in the hope of getting some ideas on wild parking spots along the Pembrokeshire Way. We are hoping to go there in a couple of weeks time weather permitting! Has anyone found any good areas.
We have always wild parked but have often found Wales more difficult to find places so some advance info would be very welcome.
Thanks Andy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Andy and welcome to MHF.

If you take a look at the campsite database (dropdown under Reviews above), look at sites in Pembrokeshire and I think you'll find a couple there.

Shout if you can't find your way through the database and someone will come along and help.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We don't have _wild Parkin_ in Wales just fairly tame Laver Bread!


----------

